# Health Insurance



## cteale (Oct 23, 2012)

We are thinking of moving to Spain next year and wanted to know how we go about getting national health there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cteale said:


> We are thinking of moving to Spain next year and wanted to know how we go about getting national health there?



If you have paid into the UK system, then you need to contact Newcastle and fill out the S1 form, which I believe will cover you for two years??! 

If you havent and have no contributions then you need to take out private insurance. (I say this because your profile says you're in Florida??)

If you definitely have contracted employment lined up in Spain, then you will have contributions taken from your pay by your employer

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are an old git like me, health care is free, for you and any dependants, providing you are a resident and obtain the relevant form from the DHSS in England and present them to the social security dept here. Prescription charges for us are 10%.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> If you are an old git like me, health care is free, for you and any dependants, providing you are a resident and obtain the relevant form from the DHSS in England and present them to the social security dept here. Prescription charges for us are 10%.



Yes, if you are a UK pensioner (I'm sure Hepa is the only "old git" lol) then thats what the S1 needs to be filled in for

Jo xxx


----------



## cteale (Oct 23, 2012)

Hepa said:


> If you are an old git like me, health care is free, for you and any dependants, providing you are a resident and obtain the relevant form from the DHSS in England and present them to the social security dept here. Prescription charges for us are 10%.


thank you for that I am an old girl over 60 and have previously paid into the British national health, but we live in Florida and we thought we might have to go back and live in England for a time to get the national health in Spain we paid up our contribution so maybe we won't


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

cteale said:


> thank you for that I am an old girl over 60 and have previously paid into the British national health, but we live in Florida and we thought we might have to go back and live in England for a time to get the national health in Spain we paid up our contribution so maybe we won't


You have to be a British Old Age Pensioner to qualify. Its all to do with the European Union.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes, if you are a UK pensioner (I'm sure Hepa is the only "old git" lol) then thats what the S1 needs to be filled in for
> 
> Jo xxx


How does one say Wassackess in Spanish? however coming from the south you won't be aware what a Wassack is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> How does one say Wassackess in Spanish? however coming from the south you won't be aware what a Wassack is.


 Wassachess??? Nah, we're too posh darn sarf to know what that means lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cteale said:


> thank you for that I am an old girl over 60 and have previously paid into the British national health, but we live in Florida and we thought we might have to go back and live in England for a time to get the national health in Spain we paid up our contribution so maybe we won't


do you actually get a UK pension?

if so, then the UK will pay for your healthcare in Spain (by way of the S1 jojo mentioned) 


if not, then you'll need private healthcare until such time as you DO get a UK pension

although if you've been paying NI in the UK all this time you _might _qualify for up to 2 years cover before you get your pension - you need to check with the DWP in Newcastle


----------

